# To freeze or not to freeze



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

Hello,

I was wondering when you feed raw do you have to freeze the meat, bones, organs, fish, etc., or can you give it fresh from the store/package?

Thank you all in advance for your thoughts, time, and advice!

Best,
Aneta


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Some people will freeze pork or fish for a while to make sure that any extra pathogens are killed but I don't see why you couldn't just feed things straight from the package.

ETA: Be careful with fish... there are many kinds that have too high a mercury count to be safe for dogs.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I feed it frozen, just because I buy the bulk packages of chicken quarters, separate, then freeze in individual baggies. Then, each night I just pull one out and feed it. It's less messy that way too.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I often feed it fresh from the store, but most is frozen first since I buy in bulk.


----------



## Swagger (May 6, 2009)

so does everyone feed the food frozen? we recently started raw but usually thaw it our before feeding. jus wondering if this is OK?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We occasionally feed fresh, but usually it's been frozen first since we buy in bulk and fill the freezer. We try to thaw it before feeding, but on a couple occasions we forgot to allow for enough thaw time before the next meal, so they got it semi frozen.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I feed one dog thawed and one dog, the gulper, frozen.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I buy in bulk so most times I have to thaw out. Days I forget to thaw something out, run to store, toss from the container.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

I freeze as I buy in bulk. However, I have on a number of occasions bought like a pork roast (when on sale) and gave the same day.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildWe occasionally feed fresh, but usually it's been frozen first since we buy in bulk and fill the freezer. We try to thaw it before feeding, but on a couple occasions we forgot to allow for enough thaw time before the next meal, so they got it semi frozen.


Ditto what Chris said.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Since I'm feeding a pack and go through about 150 pounds of food per week I buy in bulk - and most of it comes frozen. I have to thaw the cases, repackage and then refreeze.

I rarely feed frozen food to the dogs - just a personal preference.


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the above replies. 

My concern is mostly about parasites/worms in food; and if frozen are they killed off and therefore better for the well being of the animal (to feed previously frozen food) or are these issues not of concern to dogs and ok to feed fresh food (and they will not get sick or get worms or other stuff).

I look forward to hearing opinions on this topic. Thank you once again to all of you for sharing.

Aneta


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Unless you are feeding wild game meat or live outside the US there is very little concern about worms in commercially prepared, graded for human consumption meat.


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

Thank you for that clarification. But how do dogs get worms? Taperworms? Why do they need to be checked or dewormed?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Tapeworms come from ingesting fleas or flea eggs. 

Roundworms can come from Mom (usually the case in young pups) or from dogs ingesting the eggs (http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1622&aid=762).

Whipworms come from dogs ingesting the eggs - which are VERY hardy little buggers (http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2090&aid=778)

So, just walking around the yard your dog could be exposed to all of the above.

Some people use worming medication all the time - like Heartguard plus which covers heartworms and round and hookworms.

Other people, like myself, only treat a dog when it HAS worms.


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Lauri. How do you know they have them? What do you use to treat them? I've read somewhere about DE for worm treatments, any experience with that? Can these parasites pass to humans?


----------



## Carol Boche (Jun 9, 2009)

All wild game that I use is frozen for at least 10 days at 0 degrees or more. Wild game fed fresh has the potential to pass parasites. Kidneys tend to harbor parasites (the white nodules on them). 
Any organ meat is fed as a 5% add to the dogs diet a few times a week, as lots of offal (organ meat) can upset the dogs systems, and when switching a dog over, I start with one meat a week and gradually add, this way I can see if one kind of food causes stomach upset or allergic reactions.....

I never feed fresh salmon from the Pacific Northwest, and usually I just feed fresh/frozen mackerel and canned salmon. 

I feed (well thaw out) frozen meat all the time. With 7 dogs to feed it is much easier to stock freezers than constantly try to keep that much fresh around for a week. 

If I forget, they LOVE frozen chickencicles....LOL 

And, I do have a gulper so she gets frozen or I have a commercial grinder and I spend on weekend day a month grinding bone in meat for her for the month. 

I am not a big fan of supplements other than Salmon Oil, Vitamin E and Probios or another form of probiotic to aid in digestion.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: anetaThanks Lauri. How do you know they have them?


Some would show up in their stools - usually the round worms. If my dogs suddenly start losing weight for no reason - the first thing I check is for is worms (take fecal sample to vets for testing). If my guys catch a wild rabbit (which they usually then eat) I watch for signs of tapeworms - little white segments in their stools, dried segments around their anus.



> Quote: What do you use to treat them? I've read somewhere about DE for worm treatments, any experience with that?


You can use DE as long as it is HUMAN GRADE. The stuff is also used for pool filters and that type is very harmful.

If my dogs get worms I usually use the basic chemical treatments.

I think I've treated my pack once in the past 7 years and that was for tapes (from eating flea-ridden rabbits).



> Quote:Can these parasites pass to humans?


Some can - I'm not sure which. A little Googling would probably tell you.


----------

